# Transferring Data help?



## Datredyoshi (Mar 26, 2018)

I would like to play pocket camp on my iPad, but I can?t seem to get the data transfer steps on the FAQ. Do I need to delete my data on my IOS phone then link my Nintendo account on my iPad? I could use detailed instructions... The closest thing I got to transferring correctly was having my character look transferred, nothing else. Any help? Thanks!


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ummm... I started on my phone and once I got a tablet I downloaded the game on there. Clicked link nintendo account and it loaded my game. I can still play it on both devices, just not at the same time. Hope this helps.


----------



## Datredyoshi (Mar 26, 2018)

It only downloaded 93mb of data, and it didn’t give me my campsite after going through the tutorial. Did you have to do the tutorial?


----------



## MD Fey (Mar 27, 2018)

Datredyoshi said:


> It only downloaded 93mb of data, and it didn’t give me my campsite after going through the tutorial. Did you have to do the tutorial?



According to your description, it doesn't sound like you successfully linked your Nintendo Account to your Pocket Camp on your iPad. You shouldn't have go to through any tutorial. If you do then it means you start the game all over again. I don't know if this is where you follow the direction to transfer data, if not you should take a look: http://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/27941/~/how-to-link-a-nintendo-account-to-animal-crossing%3A-pocket-camp


----------



## Ras (Mar 27, 2018)

In case you don’t know this, do NOT delete the app from your phone unless and until you link your Nintendo Account. You shouldn’t delete it anyway, but if you do before linking, you will lose *everything*. Do not do it!


----------



## Datredyoshi (Mar 27, 2018)

I tried following that also, I also tried deleting any previous links I had to the iPad, deleting the app again, and fiddling with my Nintendo account settings. It’s linked to the same one, yet it doesn’t download the data upon linking when I start the app, it just brings me to K.K.
I did notice my apps were different versions but I don’t know why, or how to update them, since I downloaded using the same Apple ID for the store, which was my Australian account.


----------



## MD Fey (Mar 27, 2018)

Datredyoshi said:


> I tried following that also, I also tried deleting any previous links I had to the iPad, deleting the app again, and fiddling with my Nintendo account settings. It’s linked to the same one, yet it doesn’t download the data upon linking when I start the app, it just brings me to K.K.
> I did notice my apps were different versions but I don’t know why, or how to update them, since I downloaded using the same Apple ID for the store, which was my Australian account.



In order to update your app to the latest version, go to the App store > "Updates" tab > Hold your finger on the screen, pull down and release your finger. This will refresh the page and you will be able to update.

It's really strange that it doesn't download data to your app on your iPad. So I try to transfer my data from my iPhone to my iPod touch and it works like this:

1) Open the newly downloaded app
2) Hit "Tap to start!"
3) Hit "Link Nintendo Account" > This should take you to Nintendo website
4) Sign in using whatever Nintendo account you use for your ACC App on your phone
5) After you sign in successfully > Hit "Use this account" > It will take you back to the App
6) You will see a message that says: "Your save data is now available to be downloaded from your linked Nintendo Account" > Hit "Return to Title"
7) Now you will see: "Data download ... save data is approximately ..." > Hit "Begin"
8) After you're done downloading, you should see a screen that says "Data update finished. Returning to game". Then it will take you immediately to where you last left off on your phone. No tutorial screen at all.


----------



## Datredyoshi (Mar 27, 2018)

MD Fey said:


> In order to update your app to the latest version, go to the App store > "Updates" tab > Hold your finger on the screen, pull down and release your finger. This will refresh the page and you will be able to update.
> 
> It's really strange that it doesn't download data to your app on your iPad. So I try to transfer my data from my iPhone to my iPod touch and it works like this:
> 
> ...


It brought me to K.K. Slider, then to my character selection. It said update data, which was 93 mb, again. Do I just close the app on my phone to log out of the game? Or do I need to delete the app? It also has a cloud icon when I redownload the app on my iPad. I do not know what counts as being logged off of pocket camp.


----------



## MD Fey (Mar 27, 2018)

Wow... that's really strange.

I think you can try to close the app on your phone, but don't delete the app or do anything else on your phone.
Some problems I can think of are:
1) Maybe you use the wrong Nintendo account to link to your iPad? (I don't know, maybe you have 2 Nintendo accounts or something lol)

2) Maybe you didn't really link your current game on your phone to a Nintendo account? (Are you able to go to My Nintendo and claim points for completing villagers' requests? If yes, then you are linked to Nintendo)

3) Maybe you need to completely delete the ACC app along with all of its data on your iPad so you can have a fresh start? You can try this: Settings > iCloud > Storage > Manage Storage. Find the ACC app and delete its document and data *ONLY DO THIS IF YOU'RE SURE THAT YOUR ACC ON YOUR PHONE IS CONNECTED TO NINTENDO AND BE AWARE THAT THIS MAY DELETE THE DATA OF THE APP YOU HAVE ON YOUR PHONE AS WELL*. The cloud icon means that it may still remember some of the data that you previously had so you may need to completely remove all the data.


----------



## Datredyoshi (Mar 27, 2018)

MD Fey said:


> In order to update your app to the latest version, go to the App store > "Updates" tab > Hold your finger on the screen, pull down and release your finger. This will refresh the page and you will be able to update.
> 
> It's really strange that it doesn't download data to your app on your iPad. So I try to transfer my data from my iPhone to my iPod touch and it works like this:
> 
> ...


How do I check which Nintendo account is linked?


----------



## MD Fey (Mar 27, 2018)

You can go to *More* > *Setting* > pull down to *Nintendo Account Management* > *Account Info Management* > This will show you which account you are linked to


----------



## Datredyoshi (Mar 27, 2018)

MD Fey said:


> You can go to *More[/
> > Setting > pull down to Nintendo Account Management > Account Info Management > This will show you which account you are linked to *


*

It just brought me to a log in page. I tried asking customer support and got a very helpful response.*


----------



## MD Fey (Mar 27, 2018)

I see, I'm glad you got help. Good luck with the rest!


----------

